# Bitternut hickory



## Kujo (Jun 26, 2019)

New to the site  live in wisconsin  --came across a bunch of bitternut hickory wood in my area of wisconsin.never used it or heard of it .is it good to use? Has anyone used it before? Ive always used shaggy bark hickory..if it is good i have an endless supply available to me.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2019)

While I don't know anything about bitternut hickory I would guess and it would only be a guess that it is hickory and can be used but I hope somebody that knows for sure will chime in


----------



## Kujo (Jun 26, 2019)

The middle of the wood looks like hickory .but never heard of it or used it .hope someone here has tried it ..or sample batch .see how it goes .hope it is worth using .i have an unlimited supply available.close to my house..


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 26, 2019)

Welcome Aboard fellow cheesehead!

Googling and reading tells me it's good stuff. I guess the only real way to know is to try it! Let us know!!


----------



## radioguy (Jun 26, 2019)

Butternut is just as good as shagbark hickory.  Those are the 2 species most prevalent in the midwest. 

RG


----------



## Kujo (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks i did a free cook for the church by me smoked 60lbs pork shoulder and 90lbs baby backs.someone that showed up offered me all i want .gave me a couple logs to try .said bring a chainsaw i can have all i want.i get my hickory from southern illinois and it is great .i know different areas produce different tastes .some of the best i have had from illinois.when i visit my relatives.definitely try it see how it goes.thanks appreciate the feedback


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 27, 2019)

Welcome from Green Bay.


----------



## Kujo (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello from iola....


----------



## Kujo (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks to everyone about the bitternut hickory i posted.little new to this site .still getting the hang of how it works on posting.-checking posts.- threads ..definitely a good site with experienced knowledgable replies from what ive seen on it


----------

